# Comment supprimer les pubs envahissantes sur Safari ?



## C4tox (8 Août 2014)

Bonjour a tous ! voila je vais vous expliquez mon problème..

j'ai telecharger une application sur mac, et depuis, tout mes navigateurs sont remplis de pubs ! sous la page de google.fr, sur Facebook, et beaucoups de fenêtres s'ouvrent ! j'ai désactivé les pop-up, et ça le fait toujours ! j'ai telecharger adblock, mais j'aimerai vraiment supprimés ces pubs définitivement! merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2014)

Adblock fait bien son boulot. Il est bien activé au moins ?


----------



## C4tox (8 Août 2014)

Oui certes, mais j'aimerai supprimé tout ces malwares !


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2014)

C4tox a dit:


> Oui certes, mais j'aimerai supprimé tout ces malwares !



Comment tu sais que c'est des malwares ?

Tu n'a pas des extensions bizarres dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions _(même chose dans les autres navigateurs)_ ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

C4tox a dit:


> j'ai telecharger une application sur mac


non , t'as sans doute téléchargé ET installé

et tu ne dis pas ni quoi ni où ce fut chargé
 si c'est sur  des sites daubeux ( genre softonic , cnet etc)
c'est un grand classique


----------



## C4tox (8 Août 2014)

Oui effectivement je l'ai telecharger sur softonic, comment enlever ces foutus pub ?


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2014)

Ah oui, j'avais zappé le mot télécharger. :rose: Et pourtant, on répète assez souvent qu'il faut toujours télécharger sur le site officiel d'un éditeur et pas ailleurs. 



C4tox a dit:


> Oui effectivement je l'ai telecharger sur softonic, comment enlever ces foutus pub ?


Il faudrait savoir ce que tu as téléchargé ?


----------



## C4tox (8 Août 2014)

un petit logiciel de rendu au ralentit indépendant il me semble..

http://twixtor.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2014)

C4tox a dit:


> Oui effectivement je l'ai telecharger sur softonic, comment enlever ces foutus pub ?


Bonsoir,

1. Va dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions, supprime toutes les extensions que tu n'as pas installées volontairement

2. Utilise cet outil, qui supprimera le/les malware/s : http://www.thesafemac.com/art/


----------



## C4tox (8 Août 2014)

Je te remercie 1000 fois ! plus aucunes publicités ! merci ! je ferai attention la prochaine fois


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)

et la prochaine fois tu fais une recherche avant de créer un sujet


Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------

